# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering isro

## sudipta.kgec.me

i am a mechanical engineering student.can you send the syllebus for isro written exam?

----------


## surender.rock

could u tell me what are the courses that are present in chennai colleges for joining in isro space technology,chennai.

----------


## e.chinna

Hai,this is anji , can u send iocl model papers if any ?

----------


## vanivallam

Hi,

   I am Mechanical Engg.. student.I got call letter from ISRO for Written test.I need test papers and also the pattern of the paper.Pls help me out soon.

----------


## krishna10

hi, i don't ve  any questions which are related to ISRO if u get from anyone plz send me

----------


## vikram.mahapatra

Hello see sudeepta i belongs from it so i m not having much of idea regarding mech but here undermentioned some stuff might be helpfull to you. Computer/it it will under mentionted format. Isro placement paper 1)
discipline : computer science
total no of questions: 80
duration: 90 minutes
marking: +3 for correct answer -1 for wrong
total sections : 1
mode : offcampus 2)
isro questions
1.radar&sat comm(basics)
2.network theory(basics and simple problems)
3.electronics(biasing ckts, feedback amps, oscillators,power amps)
4.communications(am ,fm,receivers ,fully in detailed)
5.antennas(simple problems on beamwidth etc)
6.transmission lines(wave equation)
7.there were no questions on control system ,dsp
8.digital (basics of adders, counters, boolean algebra)
9.power electronics(scr basics) 3) test has 80 questions. Well there are several books available for preparing for isro.any book which is prescribed for the gate preparation would do sufficiently. Computer organization---william stallings,morris mano theory of computation---aho and ullman compiler design-----ullman operating systems----galvin computer networks----william stallings apart from these for apptitude and general knowledge refer some good magazines like csr, manorama year book for gk sample gk questions and r.s agarwal interview sac(ahmedabad) panel comprised of 6 members, very senior scientists. They asked about b.e project, subject questions were picked up from the b.e project. Like if ur project is on commn, they asked questions from commn. At nit, trichy isro dropped in for campus recruitment, panel members were from isro trivandrum and isro bangalore with some 20 years of experience in isro. 3 people on the whole were in the panel. 1 was an expert in microwaves another person with reg to dsp, digital commn, vlsi, third person was chairman, i believe they first made the usual formalities like doc verification and the usual questions like did u appear for gate? how did u come 2 nit, trichy for pg (gate / non gate)?? what was ur rank in the entrance test conducted by nitt to get in for pg programme??
then they asked abt my m.e project. Here at nitt, we have phase-1 proj and phase-2 proj at 3rd and 4th sem course. So i told that i am working with ip over wdm networks. They asked me from wdm technology, to compare microwave and fiber optics, guided and unguided commn differences??, wdm components, about ipv6. 2nd member asked me from microwaves . Some questions raised by him -eqvt ckt of transmission line and explain all the primary and secondary constants?
- losses associated with transmission line
-antenna gain, isotropic antenna?, antenna applns at different freq
-microwave sources - klystron, magnetron etc.
3rd member asked me from digital commn
- sampling theorem, aliasing effects, digital modn (compare bpsk and bfsk), what is ffsk?, line coding (compare manchester and nrz scheme), turbo codes??, trellis coded modulation??, advantage of cyclic codes
some questions from spread spectrum also - like how anti jamming is achieved??
altogether only basic fundas here also. Confidence is the key and it's better to have a firm grasp on the subjects related to project. Since the panel members were old ppl, questions from microwaves, antennas, trans lines are sure to comeforth. Infact questions from microwave engg, antennas and t.lines were asked for all people. Sample questions asked in isro board (ece) 1) how does a satellite communication work?
2) why numerical methods used in research?
3) hell lot of questions in tv engineering like horizontal and vertical frequencies, what will happen if they are reversed, interlaced scanning, pal and some other questions.
4) basic digital questions
5) basic communications like ssb, am, fm, vsb and what will happen if am and fm is interchanged in tv transmission.
6) some questions on project. Main model of technical question in exam are
direct theory question. Direct numerical problem. Indirect theory and numerical problem. Graph based questions. Assertion and reasoning type
block diagram based (control theory)

----------


## buvanesh

i m electronics and communication engineerig graduate.where i can get the sullabus for ISRO test.

----------


## bananaland_oz

i am a mechanical engineer.i need the isro entrance exam syllabus and pattern.pl giv me sum info on my id bananaland_oz@yahoo.co.in

----------


## aneesh.sasi

As you are a mechanical Engineer the questions are mainly from Strength of materials Hydraulics and pneumatics Manufacture Engineering Thermal Engineering and Material Science


> i am a mechanical engineering student.can you send the syllebus for isro written exam?

----------


## nidhi59

hi i want isro exam papers for the post of scientist/Engineer in math.
please help me , if any one is having idea about it.

----------

